
Show HN: Draw 2-bit masterpieces in the browser linearly, back is undo - bubblepie
http://dosaygo.github.io/2-bit/2-bit.html
======
plugnburn
What is it supposed to do? Because I can't get any reaction on any controls
(mouse, keyboard, buttons etc) in Firefox 45. Clean install with no addons
whatsoever.

Update! Actually I get this JS error: SyntaxError: in strict mode code,
functions may be declared only at top level or immediately within another
function

Why did you use that stupid strict mode? It has no real benefits...

